# 10mm hunting ammo



## hambone76 (Jul 31, 2018)

I’ve acquired a G20 SF 10mm with a 6” Lone Wolf barrel to use this year. My primary interest is to use it mainly for deer and the occasional hog hunt down South. 
I’ve been researching ammo and the Buffalo Bore or Underwoods seem to be the way to go. 
I’d like to hear the opinions of those of you who have had success with these brands, or others.


----------



## Lilly001 (Aug 1, 2018)

I have observed the 180 grain hollow points to NOT be effective on deer.
I would seriously consider a 200 grain + cast or soft point.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 1, 2018)

I have found the 200 gr hard cast Double Tap load to work well on deer from factory Glock 20, 29 and 6 inch Lone Wolf barrels plus S&W 4,5 and 6 inch 610 barrels, 5 inch Colt Delta Elite barrels and several others. In other words I really like 10mm and I really like the Double Tap 200 gr hard cast ammo. I have used other ammo but have settled on this load


----------



## frankwright (Aug 1, 2018)

I hope to kill a deer with my 10mm this year but I killed two hogs one small and one big with Hornady XTP 180 handloads and they did not go anywhere.
Soft skinned deer might be different and a big JSP or hard cast couldn't be bad either.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 1, 2018)

Lilly001 said:


> I have observed the 180 grain hollow points to NOT be effective on deer.
> I would seriously consider a 200 grain + cast or soft point.


Hollow points are definitely out of the question. Those are for two-legged varmints.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 2, 2018)

Go to youtube and search for Razor Dobbs 10mm.  He has taken several game with the 10mm.  I think he uses Double Tap ammo and has used 180-220 grain loads I believe.  He generally shows the entrance and exist wound.  He has taken a cape buffalo with the 10mm even.

I roll my own and use a 200 grain hardcast I bought from Beartooth Bullets.
Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Aug 2, 2018)

hambone76 said:


> Hollow points are definitely out of the question. Those are for two-legged varmints.



Not the same bullet, but I took a deer last season with 357 mag out of a contender at about 40 yards with a 180 grain XTP.  Went clean through, nice blood trail the 15 yards the deer ran afterwards too.  I would expect a 180 grain XTP in 10mm to be just as effective.

Rosewood


----------



## Rabun (Aug 2, 2018)

My understanding the hard cast bullets are not recommended due to the chance of increased lead fouling, but I'm no expert.  I did drop a note to springfield regarding shooting HC out of my XD and was told not recommended due to the chance of lead fouling resulting in increased pressure.  Have gone to Xtreme Penetrator solid coppers from Underwood Ammo in my .40.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 2, 2018)

Rabun said:


> My understanding the hard cast bullets are not recommended due to the chance of increased lead fouling, but I'm no expert.  I did drop a note to springfield regarding shooting HC out of my XD and was told not recommended due to the chance of lead fouling resulting in increased pressure.  Have gone to Xtreme Penetrator solid coppers from Underwood Ammo in my .40.


The Lone Wolf barrel is ok for lead projectiles.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 2, 2018)

hambone76 said:


> The Lone Wolf barrel is ok for lead projectiles.



I would go with the hard cast lead then....whole lot cheaper than the copper.


----------



## TomC (Aug 2, 2018)

Underwood 200gr XTP. I've shot a few deer with a G20SF and 6" KKM and it will sho nuff do a number on them!!!


----------



## rosewood (Aug 3, 2018)

You always have the increased chance of lead fouling when using cast boolits.  You just need to make sure it isn't excessive.  If you notice exessive build up with a given boolit, don't shoot it, it is that simple.  I have never had any significant lead fouling in any gun when using gas checked boolits.  And since I started powder coating my plain base boolits, that stopped any lead fouling with them. 

Rosewood


----------



## Danykulf (Aug 7, 2018)

О great post) thank you)


----------



## tcward (Aug 7, 2018)

Underwood with the XTP in 180 or 200 hard to beat


----------



## oppthepop (Aug 8, 2018)

Underwood 200 grain XTP's are simply bad to the bone.


----------



## rosewood (Aug 8, 2018)

If you roll you're own, you can duplicate the Underwood loads with Longshot powder in the 10mm.  Don't know what they use, but I get similar velocities with it.


----------



## jmoser (Aug 9, 2018)

I handload with 800-X using 180 and 200 XTPs.  Would not want to be on the wrong end of those.  Don't think Speer makes em any longer but I have some 200 TMJ flat nose that will go thru anything.  [I understand GA bans non-expanding bullets for hunting but I am out of state.]

165 Gold Dots make a hot 10mm load too if expansion is your principal goal.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Aug 18, 2018)

200 grain XTP over Blue Dot has always gotten the job done for me on deer and hogs.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Sep 1, 2018)

I like the Federal vital shok 180 grain jacketed soft point but can’t find them anywhere in stock for weeks now


----------

